# My Ur-Q throws a spark now...



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

Upon replacing the distributor again and correcting a jumped wire on the fuse block, my Ur-Q sparks. It still won't start though because everytime I crank the engine the cylinders are flooded with loads of fuel. I turned the mixture screw back almost three turns and it still dumps too much gas in the engine. I'm gonna take another look at it today but mom always said two head are better than one...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (84veedub)*

I'd call 1 800 ALL AUDI or go to http://www.shokan.com. They own over 20 UrQ's and know them heads and tails above others.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (84veedub)*

Have someone crank the car while you check the duty cycle of your frequency valve. Cold Cranking duty cycle is in the 90's and since your getting plenty of fuel, I doubt thats a problem, but it never hurts to check the function of the frequency valve and the duty cycle. 
CIS is mechanical so, fuel delivery is proportional to the vacuum lifting up on the airplate. Check and make sure your airplate isn't stuck open. A 2nd person is useful cause they can modulate the airplate while another cranks the car with the airplate system disassembled.
Also.. You might have leaking injectors. So as soon as you turn the key to accessory, the fuel pump starts up and fuel starts leaking into the cylinders in excess once your crank.
You might also have a faulty fuel distributor that has bad seals which dumps fuel to the injectors regardless of the airplate.
You can learn alot by pulling your fuel injectors and having them inject into a containers. Have each one inject into a container and then turn the car to accessory power so the pump turns on. Watch the injectors. Then give the car a few cranks and see what happens.
James


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (Fusilier)*

Thanks for the help, will do.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (84veedub)*

I've always found its best to have an extra injector just to plug the hole you left when you pulled one. That way you don't have the worlds largest CIS vaccuum leak and the fuel metering plate will still rise normally as if you were cranking to start the car


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (billzcat1)*

Thats a Good idea. you can test each injector individually that way.
Good ole CIS.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (Fusilier)*

thanks, whats the cheapest you've been able to find a new injector


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: My Ur-Q throws a spark now... (84veedub)*

Rod at
http://www.thepartsconnection.com


----------

